# William Fox-Pitt is too tall to ride!  I have evidence!



## cp1980 (9 September 2006)

*LOOK!* 







LOL!   
	
	
		
		
	


	













Take a look at the other photos I took today (I promise the rest have better focus!)

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c206/SportsSpotter/Burghley%202006/?action=view&amp;slideshow=true


----------



## Jiffy (9 September 2006)

Lol...

Great piccy!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





But perhaps he's just looking down to check that his flies haven't come undone!


----------



## christian (9 September 2006)

LOL!!!! Hes amazing i love him! I saw him gallop bast on Balincoola this morning and he took my breath away! 

Love the piks! il put mine up at some point
He's not too tall to ride a motorbike however....





fits it better then his horses, dont you think??


----------



## christian (9 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]

But perhaps he's just looking down to check that his flies haven't come undone! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL!!!!!! thats a very good point actually!!


----------



## Jiffy (9 September 2006)

lol That's a cracking piccy too!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I love his crash helmet!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 September 2006)

He he!


----------



## christian (9 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 I love his crash helmet! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

lol you are hilarious!


----------



## christian (9 September 2006)

how tall actually is he?is it 6ft 5 or something ridiculous like that??


----------



## KatB (9 September 2006)

He's about 6'4 ish, looks even taller cos he's soooo skinny!!


----------



## spooks (9 September 2006)

great piccy, i got one of his arse as he flew past lol


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (9 September 2006)

lmao at the one of him on the motor bike!


----------



## Maesfen (9 September 2006)

They're all great pic's, you must have a great camera!


----------



## Weezy (10 September 2006)

That is a wicked pic!!!!

Umm him on his mini bike - I nearly made him fall off it at Badders last year (BBs will testify) and since then everytime he sees me (has been often) he calls me trouble 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Last year at Blenheim I was sitting on my trailer ramp when he rode past on his way to the dressage - as it was the Euros I said rather loudly - "Come on William, do it for Great Britain" - he turned and looked and said "OMG its you, if I fall off I am blaming you you are trouble" with a big smile - t'was hilarious!


----------



## Puppy (10 September 2006)

PMSL!! Good job he ducked, else that could have been a lot less of a comedy shot!


----------



## monica123 (10 September 2006)

hehe!!! i think you may be right!!! they are great pics!!!


----------



## calon (10 September 2006)

well done great pics


----------



## Tinkerbee (10 September 2006)

i was at a 3 day (cant remember what one!!) and one of the warm up arenas near the lorry park had a massive stone wall enclosing part of it. all other horses you could just hera going round, if you were outtside the wall but then you see williams head going past. it was very funny!


----------



## ruscara (10 September 2006)

Wow, they are superb photos.  I enjoyed seeing them, thank you!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (10 September 2006)

Oi, one of my 'nightmares' about riding - pranging your head on a low overhang or branch (which I have done and it *bleeping* hurts!)



I'm 6'2"


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2006)

Great photo! Love it.


----------

